# Leaking Stick M17 Coils



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/8/20)

I recently bought a pack of five M17 coils that all leaked juice out of the air holes on the side of the stick, turning it into a sticky  ... 
On closer examination, found that the rubber stopper and contact at the bottom of the coils was a little "wobbly" / loose, to which the addition of a small O-ring, (see pics), resolved the issue ... I used one of the small O-rings from an old RPM coil, but I'm sure any small O-ring would do the job.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/20)

That’s a cool McGuyver move 
Well done @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

